# Borrego to the Sea road rides Jan 8th 05



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

R&B Bicycle Club is announcing their annual Borrego to the Sea 50K and 100K road rides coming up Saturday January 8th at Palm Canyon Resort in Borrego Springs.
Ride includes colorful event t-shirt, rest stops with fruit and Dudley's bread and a catered lunch after the ride.
For complete details please visit our web site at www.julianactive.com. Online registration is available.


----------



## meat tooth paste (Oct 6, 2004)

For those who have not been to the Salton Sea, this is a good way of seeing it.

It's an awesome, odd, strange, beautiful and eerie place in Socal that's not supposed to exist, but accidentally came about.

I am not sure if the route takes you into the actual sea, but I would recommend a drive by there after the ride and take a look at the abandon half sucken homes at Bombay Beach and the remnants of the North Shore resort hotel. A cool funky part of quirky Socal history.


----------



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

Ride takes place this Saturday at Palm Canyon Resort in Borrego Springs.
Weather looks good for Saturday. Might be the only dry day to go for a ride for a while according to the long term forecast.
For complete details go to our web site at www.julianactive.com


----------

